# Best way to upload a image?



## Tanner. C (May 6, 2017)

Post image isn't working to well for me. Curious how others upload images?


----------



## Tanner. C (May 6, 2017)

Test




[/url]pic hostcertificity.com[/IMG]


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2017)

Looks fine to me. 
Read this thread - should be helpful:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=177


----------



## Ozpaph (May 10, 2017)

why isnt postimage working - i find it very reliable


----------

